# anybody ever get blurred vision after skiing?



## newpotato (Nov 7, 2005)

hey seriously now, I have developed a temporary blurred vision experience after skiing. I get a fuzzy, wavy orb type thing that last for about 15-20 minutes. I'm going to see an eye doc on Monday, just wondering if anyone has experienced this.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

i assume you wear gogles, do you have a prescription for glasses? was your blurred vision on a sunny day? do you ski south facing slopes all day? the reason i ask is 2 things come to mind. 

1. if it is sunny and you dont wear gogles at all or cheap gogles or sun glasses the sun could be reflecting into your eyes, if you ski south facing you are usually in the direct path of the sun for most of the day.

2. possible dehydration, not enough sugar, electrolytes etc... If i am chasing pow all day I do not stop, 25-30 runs in a row in knee deep will kick anyones ass, i just buck up and keep going. I try to eat a good breakfast early and snack on the way up. if i do not stay fueled up AND have a good breakfast, when i hit the car at the end of the day i am dizzy and nautious and shit spins, i have to sit there for about 1/2 hour befor i can drive home.

there are other posibilitys, hope this helps


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

That does not sound normal at all. If it was snow blindness, you would know it because you wouldn't be able to open your eyes for awhile and they would burn, not just get blurry for 20 minutes. 
Make sure you go see an ophthalmologist, not an optometrist. Good luck.


----------



## striker (Aug 22, 2007)

What you are experiancing may be exercised induced migrane. The visual disturbances that you experiance before a migrane headache are not always followed by a headache. You may be having a exercised induced migrane but with out the headache.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

striker said:


> What you are experiancing may be exercised induced migrane. The visual disturbances that you experiance before a migrane headache are not always followed by a headache. You may be having a exercised induced migrane but with out the headache.


That reminds me, "House" is on Monday.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I think striker probably guessed right here. Your symptoms are that of an ocular migraine. But what the hell do I know, I'm just an optometrist.........


----------



## newpotato (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks for the responses, just looked into the migrane option, and it looks like I might be experiencing scintallating scotoma, I checked it out on youtube and it is exactly what is going on, without the migraine


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Huh. I've been experiencing something similar to this since I moved to Colorado. My experience is usually at high altitude (hiking 14er's, skiing, high passes, etc). I've tried to describe it to others as 'Where's Waldo' vision. Haven't been too concerned about it as it always went away. Never experienced a headache with it. Just thought the pressure change was affecting the surface of my eye in some way. Good to have a technical term to go along with it rather than my silly name.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

check it out but i think you could qualify for a "prescription"....cough ...cough.... for that.


----------

